# DSL oder Windows-Problem?



## augedrhu (13. November 2008)

Hallo,

nach Provider- und DSL-Wechsel (jetzt 16000 auf Telefonleitung) habe ich ein Problem, dass ich nicht einordnen kann: Nach mehrfachen Exploreraufrufen, Programmen, die selbst Internet-Aufrufe machen, bekomme ich beim Aufruf von Outlook Express die Nachricht "Host nicht gefunden". Beim Neustart von Windows XP ist Outlok wieder problemlos benutzbar. Das geht auch in umgekehrter Reihenfolge, dass z.B. der InternetExplorer anzeigt "Webseite nicht gefunden", bei Windows-Neustart aber wieder problemlos funktioniert.

Konfiguration: WindowsXP Samsung Router DSL über WLAN.

Weiss jemand Rat?


----------



## airliner (26. Februar 2009)

Hast du denn überhaupt Empfang?

Ich seh das manchmal bei meinem Laptop, da ich mich regelmäßig in verschiedenen WLAN-Netzen bewege, hat mein Laptop ab und an Probleme sich beim ersten Start beim neuen Netz einzuklinken.
Nach einem erneuten Start funktioniert es wunderbar.

Woran das liegt: keine Ahnung


----------

